# Warriors of Darkmyre Obliteration Edition has Traps for your Dwarven Forge



## SpeaksWithStone (Jun 21, 2013)

This Kickstarter has a great range of tabletop figures - but they also have a  really cool setup for traps that you can get sized specifically for use with  your Dwarven Forge setups. They have traps only packages. Also, if you note that  you were referred to this Kickstarter and you buy in at any level, then you  automatically get a free miniature and a free trap. I'd love it if you  referenced SpeaksWithStone sent you as I'd also get a free trap for that, but  either way Check it out.

This ends on Monday Jun 24, 12:11pm EDT.


----------



## Desh-Rae-Halra (Jun 22, 2013)

I recently got in on that Kickstarter. 

Warriors of Darkmyre Obliteration Edition by JunkRobot — Kickstarter

Initially I was on the fence, ONLY because in the next few weeks I am going to be bombarded with BONES. But then they added the traps. I just got in on the recent Dwarven Forge Tiles Kickstarter, and when they dded the traps that come in 1x1 or 2x2, I decided I had to have them:
 I dont know if I can remember the list off the top of my head, but here goes for trap variety:
- Fire Trap (clear/orange resin)
- Acid trap (clear/green resin)
- Spikes trap
- Sawblades
- Spinning Blades (think several swords on a rotating pole instead of a saw)
- Bear Claw 
- Quicksand (which if painted different could double as a portal
- Tentacles out of a Well
-Dwarven Crushing Rollers
(there might be more that I am not remembering)

Plus, the other two things I liked were: they have a cool Resin archway for $20, and they had some amazing looking dice (I think the pic is not on the front page as they were doing updates, but they have them, as I contacted the project creator to verify). The colors were Blue, Red, Green, and A Smoky Clear/Silverish and each had shiny gold ink for numbers. 

So even if you arent in the market for minis (though I did pick up a few of those too!), this project has some nice variety. The only downside is that there is so much stuff on the front page it can seem overwhelming (they even have watches you can get!). 

Hope this helps, as they are about to be in that last 48 hour window (where often lots of other stuff gets unlocked).

~Desh-Rae-Halra


----------



## SpeaksWithStone (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for posting the link!  That would have been helpful for me to have done.  Doh!

They've hit stretch goals unlocking dungeon terrain and about to unlock the Dark Temple Trap Set.


----------



## techno (Jun 22, 2013)

I also finally gave in and pledged when I saw all the awesome traps that can be ordered to fit the Dwarven Forge scale. My players will be entering Rappan Athuk soon and I figure I will need lots of various trap minis!


----------



## SpeaksWithStone (Jun 23, 2013)

24 Hour mark.  They've got over 24 different types of traps unlocked at this point with more to follow.


----------



## Alarian (Jun 23, 2013)

[MENTION=6747510]SpeaksWithStone[/MENTION] Where do you note you were referred to the kickstarter to get the free mini's?


----------



## Desh-Rae-Halra (Jun 24, 2013)

Alarian,
 You just put a message in the comments page [MENTION=15764]junk[/MENTION]Robot and tell them SpeaksWithStone is your friend and referred you. 

~Desh


----------



## SpeaksWithStone (Jun 24, 2013)

What he said!  LOL thanks.


----------



## Alarian (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks, done.


----------



## SpeaksWithStone (Jun 24, 2013)

I can't wait for my Dwarven Forge kit to come in and then these traps.  It's going to look crazy awesome.  I haven't used a lot of traps lately, but I'm about to ramp it up.


----------



## The Gibbergeist (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice to see that some KS projects interact with each other!


----------



## SpeaksWithStone (Jun 26, 2013)

Yah.  Between Dungeon Forge, the Darkmyre Traps, and one other (name escapes me but it had lots of stuff to put in the dungeon like bookshelves, and tombs and what not), I'll be busy painting for some time.  Especially when I throw in the Kingdom Death, Drake, Robotech, and Deadzone KS.  I went a little nuts on KS this year due to an influx in cash from selling my old comic collection.  I had money to burn before my wife spent it for me.


----------



## Baddreams (Jul 6, 2013)

Very nice! I just checked out the video. I just started a Kickstarer myself that might work pretty well with this. Mine is a Table that you custom design and I've been seeing a lot of Table Top gamers create their own Terrain/Boards and using it with my Table. You're able to put the Terrain/Boards on one side of my Table and flip the Table over when youre done playing so it's back to a "normal" table with a nice wood stain of your color choice. Please search "Limitless Table" on kickstarter if you have a few seconds. Thanks!


----------

